# No Wave ^O^



## Jelly (Oct 6, 2009)

Let's define it.

1) Movement or Genre.
2) Why or why not?
3) Genus to genre's species?
4) James Chance, Lydia Lunch, or Glenn Branca?
5) Most important features of what makes No Wave No Wave?
6) Did you like the August Darnell mix of Contort Yourself? Don't you fucking lie to me.
7) Dinosaur K, Liquid Liquid, Material, and Konk?
8) Slowly kill off each member of the Guitar Trio in order of least importance (kill the least distinct member to the sound first and move on), and how they die. Also, how does the group deal with the death?
9) Most important influences on No Wave: LaMonte Young, Ornette Coleman, Joseph Bowie, or...?
10) Without Brian Eno's No New York and the subsequent NO WAVE book, do you think you would know about No Wave? Why or why not?
11) No Wave is not 'noise.'
12) What is post-nowave?
13) Do you think bands like Magik Markers and Sun City Girls have the right idea?


----------



## Stawks (Oct 6, 2009)

1) Movement.
2) The music itself isn't really exclusive to No Wave. It was the attitude. Let's choke punk-rock on it's own entrails, shove power chords right up it's ass, four-four until we couldn't take it anymore and than go a bit further.
3) wat
4) Jim Sclavunos
5) Simplicity
6) I'll lie to you if I fucking want to.
7) 
8) First I'd strangle Al Di Meola with a piano wire. He'd die slow, and deserve it. The rest of the band would play Flamenco at his funeral. There, I'd snipe John McLaughlin. He'd get to die quick, 'cause I once knew a guy by that name and he was pretty alright. Paco de Lucia would bite into a jelly donut and find it filled with acid. Fat fuck. Or... did you mean a different guitar trio?
9) Joey Bowie
10) Yeah, probably. I got into No Wave via JG Thirlwell, and I got into JG Thirlwell through the Venture Bros. Basically I owe my love of the movement to Doc Hammer and Jackson Publick. 
11) No Wave is most certainly noise.
12) Foetus.
13) I have no idea who either of those bands are.

Incidentally, Teenage Jesus and the Jerks played in a show here a few days ago but I only found out about it the day after... Which sucks. I had no idea they were active.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

1) Movement or Genre. *Genre*
2) Why or why not? *Cause Wikipedia said so and also there's no bad No Wave poetry/merch.*
3) Genus to genre's species? *Punk jazz? I don't know what the fuck*
4) James Chance, Lydia Lunch, or Glenn Branca? *Maybe Glenn Branca my Jazz Styles teacher told me a story about a guy who played with him and didn't wear earplugs. He threw up. I laughed.*
5) Most important features of what makes No Wave No Wave? *That guitar sound*
6) Did you like the August Darnell mix of Contort Yourself? Don't you fucking lie to me. *To quote tomc1167, "ooh yeahhhï»¿"*
7) Dinosaur K, Liquid Liquid, Material, and Konk? *And Konk? Can't pick just one. I like Arthur Russell * 
 Slowly kill off each member of the Guitar Trio in order of least importance (kill the least distinct member to the sound first and move on), and how they die. Also, how does the group deal with the death? *I only know John McLaughlin sorry  Also I'm racist*
9) Most important influences on No Wave: LaMonte Young, Ornette Coleman, Joseph Bowie, or...? *Ornette Coleman because he's black and AS WE ALL KNOW IN THIS POST-ROCKIST WORLD blacks have literally controlled the world of Western music just as the Jews have controlled Hollywood*
10) Without Brian Eno's No New York and the subsequent NO WAVE book, do you think you would know about No Wave? Why or why not? *Probably because Sonic Youth literally namedrops every single vaguely experimental musician/band they can find. I think they released The Destroyed Room just so they could "quote" Hair Police. What the fuck guys calm down.*

*Should I buy that book? I was gonna get it on Amazon*
11) No Wave is not 'noise.' *No it make my ears hurt ugh throw it away*
12) What is post-nowave?  *The Locust :smug: Maybe like Load Records guys. Old Time Relijun. *
13) Do you think bands like Magik Markers and Sun City Girls have the right idea? 		*Magik Markers just seems really derivative to me but SCG are literally legends now they broke up. Horse Cock Phepner is one of the finest things I've ever heard and I think that they are just really really great and stuff. They were playing near me, Alan and Richard and were gonna show some experimental films that Charles shot but I couldn't go  Massive bummage.
*




> 13) I have no idea who either of those bands are.



That's too bad


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

Just fielding part of this thing.
Keep doing what you're doing, I don't care:
But I was referring to the Guitar Trio of Rhys Chatham, Glenn Branca, and Nina Canal.
And Number 7 was referring to whether or not you think they're No Wave.

Stawks you are from some kind of fucked up alien world compared to mine. I don't think I've heard many solid power chords or even a vague semblance of staying on the beat when it comes to the GUITAR in the Contortions. Maybe Teenage Jesus, but that was more Lydia Lunch's thing than anybody else's. Unless you're like, talking Robin Crutchfield solo, in which case: that guy only cares about one note per song and that's good enough for him. But I don't know, Arto Lindsay isn't very much like that, I don't think.
Jim Sclavunos wasn't the crucial to no wave in my mind: the guy only worked with 8-Eyed Spy which was one of the smaller, quick to dissolve acts in No Wave, but yeah, Thurston Moore was a big fan and Thirwell was pretty much connected to. None of this made much sense to me until you said you got into no wave through Foetus (who collab'd and was on really good terms with Lydia Lunch), in which case: yeah, this all makes more sense.

LB: Yeah, we all like Arthur Russell even if we don't know who he is.

Bonus: post some favorite no wave acts or songs or whatever, I don't know. Nick Zedd's AIM is nickzedd2000


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking at Wikipedia (I thought No Wave was something totally modern) I am a bit clueless.

The only thing I can say to this is that I always sorted Material into Eighties clubmusic.  Though Bill Laswell is too versatile to put him into one corner.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 1, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Let's define it.
> 
> 1) Movement or Genre.*Genre*
> 2) Why or why not?* because in the day it was an outgrowth of the original CBGB's scene, which was a part of the Punk scene*
> ...


----------

